# Furry Porn



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Some of you hate it and some of you neglect personal hygiene because you've spent the last 6 hours looking for something hot to wank off to and yet still cannot find it. 
What are you?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a headache from trying to read this.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

I am me.

You aren't you.

We aren't us.

They aren't we.

We are them.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I have a headache from trying to read this.


I've got a headache from not sleeping for over 24 hours and still understanding what the hell he means. D:

To answer your question: No, I've never neglected personal hygiene because I'm desperately searching for something to masturbate to. I don't got those kindsa problems.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

There's too much of it in the fandom, but there's nothing really wrong with it, and it can't be blamed for ruining the fandom, I'd say. Stupid people will still be stupid, even if they're not wanking to Tiny Toons.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I've got a headache from not sleeping for over 24 hours and still understanding what the hell he means. D:
> 
> To answer your question: No, I've never neglected personal hygiene because I'm desperately searching for something to masturbate to. My computer's in the dining room.



My grammar was rushed. I fixed it after he commented. I didn't realize a poll post would show before the poll choices.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

<3

But my hygiene is just great, thank you very much. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

...does this need to exist


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> <3
> 
> But my hygiene is just great, thank you very much. :3



That's okay. I was only talking about the extremes.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> My grammar was rushed. I fixed it after he commented. I didn't realize a poll post would show before the poll choices.


Okay. Sorry if I sound curt, I'm tired as hell but can't sleep.

But yeah, furry porn. I've kinda grown desensitized to it at this point, so it doesn't really bother me anymore. But I can't get into it at all, and I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...does this need to exist



Probably not.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...does this need to exist



I've always been curious. It seems the loudest of us protest it but how many of us sit back quiet about our fantasies?
Though I will agree that sitting back quiet about your fur porn addiction is defiantly a good thing.



mumbles said:


> But I can't get into it at all, and I guess that's a good thing.



It is what it is. It's neither bad nor good.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Probably not.


I mean seriously guys...furry porn is just porn..it's barely any different from normal human porn, hentai, or whatever else kinda porn there is..it's all about what's being portrayed..

and besides...there are far worse things out there that are pornographic..but somehow we're stuck on bitching and complaining about this...


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I've always been curious. It seems the loudest of us protest it but how many of us sit back quiet about our fantasies?
> Though I will agree that sitting back quiet about your fur porn addiction is defiantly a good thing.


Everybody makes a big deal about it...


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...does this need to exist



do you need to whine about everything? seriously. you bitch about goddamn everything.

anyway, i like it. as if that's not obv.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> do you need to whine about everything? seriously. you bitch about goddamn everything.
> 
> anyway, i like it. as if that's not obv.


I'm talking about this thread...not the porn...
It seems like the topic comes up a bit...


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I mean seriously guys...furry porn is just porn..it's barely any different from normal human porn, hentai, or whatever else kinda porn there is..it's all about what's being portrayed..
> 
> and besides...there are far worse things out there that are pornographic..but somehow we're stuck on bitching and complaining about this...



I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

mumbles said:


> To answer your question: No, I've never neglected personal hygiene because I'm desperately searching for something to masturbate to. I don't got those kindsa problems.



This.

F2F is over there *points*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.


Or closet zoophilia!

Seriously though, I know what you're talking about, a lot of furries I know of experience the same thing. Why is that?


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm talking about this thread...not the porn...
> It seems like the topic comes up a bit...



I am interested in an anonymous poll, not discussion. I'm bored to hell with discussion. The same furry porn discussion is repeated each time.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.



*facepalms*

fuck...

anyway, I nulled my vote just to piss you off


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Or closet zoophilia!



You're killing my rep here.



Ricky said:


> *facepalms*



Oh come on. It's okay to look at furry porn as long as I look at human porn too?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Just remember to wash your hands after you're done >__>


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

I tolerate and like it.

A lot of what I find is gay. Which.... no thanks. Im into the hetro stuff.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

BALLS


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I tolerate and like it.
> 
> A lot of what I find is gay. Which.... no thanks. Im into the hetro stuff.



My wife is the same way. She tolerates the lesbian stuff I have.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.



The only reason I look at furry porn is because its interesting.
The scenes are really sometimes awkward, but then again, its not exactly somebodies "daughter" im looking at or anything, its just a drawing.

I dont only look at furry porn, i look at hentai and other forms of cartoon porn as well... unless my hubby insists he wants some "real skin" lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Real porn > furry porn.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> The only reason I look at furry porn is because its interesting.
> The scenes are really sometimes awkward, but then again, its not exactly somebodies "daughter" im looking at or anything, its just a drawing.
> 
> I dont only look at furry porn, i look at hentai and other forms of cartoon porn as well... unless my hubby insists he wants some "real skin" lol



Speaking about catering to what the spouse wants. She's always antsy for me after watching True Blood on Showtime.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BALLS


OF STEEL


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> OF STEEL


BALLS BALLS BALLS

OF STEEEEEEEL


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BALLS BALLS BALLS
> 
> OF STEEEEEEEL


BLOW IT OUT YOUR ASS!!!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised no one has voted "I hate it" yet.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wow, I'm surprised no one has voted "I hate it" yet.


Make that 1.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Make that 1.


You just did it to prove me wrong, that doesn't count! *Shakes fist*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You just did it to prove me wrong, that doesn't count! *Shakes fist*


Well I don't like furry porn anymore so I guess it does count :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I don't like furry porn anymore so I guess it does count :V


Fair enough. This may sound like a stupid question, but if you used to like it, why don't you like it anymore?


----------



## Streetcircus (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate the crudely drawn fanart porn, no exceptions.

I think there is too much emphasis on porn instead of general art, but I do enjoy the porn aspect. Similarly, I enjoy drug art, violent art, innuendo, and other adult themes because they spice things up a bit.

Ideally, everyone would just act a bit more mature and not spaz out about it. That's just not realistic, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Or closet zoophilia!
> 
> Seriously though, I know what you're talking about, a lot of furries I know of experience the same thing. Why is that?



Zoo-curious?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't really look at porn that often :V .


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I have nothing against furry porn...I have nothing against porn in general...unless it's illegal..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Zoo-curious?


I'd call it "anthrophilia", but anything can be "anthro", so that'd be pretty retarded.

And sometimes I wonder if some furries "prefer" furry porn simply because they haven't even bothered to look at real porn. I know I used to believe I was homosexual just because I didn't even try looking at anything involving the opposite sex. But then I did and realized "oh wait, I'm bi". This is kinda the same thing. :/


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Oh come on. It's okay to look at furry porn as long as I look at human porn too?



I don't care what you do or what you use to get off.

I really don't.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd call it "anthrophilia", but anything can be "anthro", so that'd be pretty retarded.
> 
> And sometimes I wonder if some furries "prefer" furry porn simply because they haven't even bothered to look at real porn. I know I used to believe I was homosexual just because I didn't even try looking at anything involving the opposite sex. But then I did and realized "oh wait, I'm bi". This is kinda the same thing. :/


 
Not for me, I looked at normal porn long before I found furry. Furry was there to pick me up once I became too desnsitized to the normal stuff.... I give it a month before I'm getting off to vore. xD jk

For me it was regular -> hentai -> furry

Now I enjoy a healthy balance.

Not that anyone wanted or needed to know any of this.... :\ oh well I'm hitting post anyway, I mean come on, I already typed all of that >:[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't care what you do or what you use to get off.
> 
> I really don't.


We have a winner. Why do furries always think people will give a damn about what they get off to?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Fair enough. This may sound like a stupid question, but if you used to like it, why don't you like it anymore?


Real women are better and it made me feel like a pervert.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Real women are better and it made me feel like a pervert.


Can't blame you. I used to, um, yiff with people over the net because I was a depressed teenager and it made me feel special, but eventually I just felt like a filthy slut and they didn't really care about me as a person, so I can understand how you feel, even if this is a little different.

God, being a teenager sucked. Can't you just instantly turn adult at the age of 13?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Can't blame you. I used to, um, yiff with people over the net because I was a depressed teenager and it made me feel special, but eventually I just felt like a filthy slut and they didn't really care about me as a person, so I can understand how you feel, even if this is a little different.
> 
> God, being a teenager sucked. Can't you just instantly turn adult at the age of 13?


I have one more year till I'm 20 and I can't fucking wait.

I HATE TEENAGERS!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have one more year till I'm 20 and I can't fucking wait.
> 
> I HATE TEENAGERS!


Wow, I can't believe you're one year younger than me. I know of way too many furries twice as old as me that aren't as sane as you are.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

sanity is overrated

tact is key

if you can be insane and have tact you're good to go B)


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't care what you do or what you use to get off.
> 
> I really don't.



Don't worry, I won't tell you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wow, I can't believe you're one year younger than me. I know of way too many furries twice as old as me that aren't as sane as you are.


Most furries are insane, I am the few sane ones.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most furries are insane, I am the few sane ones.



All furries say that.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> My wife is the same way. She tolerates the lesbian stuff I have.





furatail said:


> I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.





Ricky said:


> I don't care what you do or what you use to get off.
> 
> I really don't.






furatail said:


> Don't worry, I won't tell you.



Hey furatail...

The boat left and you weren't on it.

_*YOU MISSED THE FUCKING BOAT*_


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> All furries say that.


But for me it's true.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 1, 2010)

Furry porn is go!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> All furries say that.


I for one have always been convinced that there is something wrong with me, what with my asperger's and my unhealthy obsession with cartoon animals.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 1, 2010)

_penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis__penis_


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Some of you hate it and some of you neglect personal hygiene because you've spent the last 6 hours looking for something hot to wank off to and yet still cannot find it.
> What are you?



Porn is nice.  Always depends on the artist.



mumbles said:


> I've got a headache from not sleeping for over 24 hours and still understanding what the hell he means. D:
> 
> To answer your question: No, I've never neglected personal hygiene because I'm desperately searching for something to masturbate to. I don't got those kindsa problems.



I have to say that that avatar is great.  And adorable.  X3


----------



## Riptor (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I actually feel awkward looking at human porn. My guess is too many details: skin cells, scars and odd stains.



Yeah, that's why I kind of prefer furry stuff over real porn. You don't have to deal with people with bad teeth or other imperfections (unless you're actively looking for them, I guess) or any... overacting. I don't really see what makes furry porn that much weirder than, say, hentai, (although that's not my kind of thing either) but that's just me. :V

Rule 34 is terrible, however, and I can't see the attraction in that shit at all.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Rule 34 is terrible, however, and I can't see the attraction in that shit at all.


It depends, really. Krystal was pretty much asking for it. But porn of shit like Pikachus, Hamtaro, Mimigas, and things like that is where I draw the line, unless said creatures has been properly anthropomorphised, because to me it screams of borderline zoohpilia and pedophilia. There's a whole site dedicated to this kind of shit, but I think I'm better off not posting a link here. And no, I'm not talking about AGNPH.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuck rule 34 porn. It pisses me off to no end.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey furatail...
> 
> The boat left and you weren't on it.
> 
> _*YOU MISSED THE FUCKING BOAT*_



I like swimming.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

I can tolerate it but I don't see much appeal to it :\


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

Furry porn is awesome, but there are way too many other categories it goes into too, Cub, Vore, Gore, Rape, Feral

It's kinda rare to find normal furry porn now a days, everything is transformation this, shemale that or some odd fetish like Inflation.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Furry porn is awesome, but there are way too many other categories it goes into too, Cub, Vore, Gore, Rape, Feral
> 
> It's kinda rare to find normal furry porn now a days, everything is transformation this, shemale that or some odd fetish like Inflation.


 
No there are tons of normal porn but normally it involves 2 guys :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can tolerate it but I don't see much appeal to it :\



Yeah...

I know this kid from the East Bay who is like...  almost scared to death of the stuff.  He almost refused to come to my place because I have "furry porn" on the walls (none of it is really that bad).  That is a bit weird in my opinion.

I used to think it's hot but that kind of wore off after a while.  Now I really just appreciate the art if it's good.  Some of it might be hot in a way but who am I kidding -- my boyfriend is way hotter than any of it, anyway 

He still hates the fact that I have naked female foxes on my bedroom wall.  I don't think it's hot though.  I just appreciate the art.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I know this kid from the East Bay who is like... almost scared to death of the stuff. He almost refused to come to my place because I have "furry porn" on the walls (none of it is really that bad). That is a bit weird in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
lol that stuff you to scare me a little bit but now its just meh, if I do look at mature or adult rated stuff its more or less tasteful nudity and nothing more, the actual ones with them yiffing I don't really pay any attention to though :\


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't think it's hot though.  I just appreciate the art.



To be honest I think I grew out of furry porn about 3 years ago. I still enjoy it I just don't need it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol that stuff you to scare me a little bit but now its just meh, if I do look at mature or adult rated stuff its more or less tasteful nudity and nothing more, the actual ones with them yiffing I don't really pay any attention to though :\



I could see that.  I'm a pretty scary person.

Either that or I just act like it and I'm really full of shit half the time


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

Quick question since were on the subject of Porn, I used to really like Doug Winger's art but ever since he went to this weird focus of Chicks with Dicks it's lost the appeal. 

Anyone know why he went all Shemale crazy? Did he just like figure out he is gay or somehting?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Quick question since were on the subject of Porn, I used to really like Doug Winger's art but ever since he went to this weird focus of Chicks with Dicks it's lost the appeal.
> 
> Anyone know why he went all Shemale crazy? Did he just like figure out he is gay or somehting?


Because.

Furries.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Quick question since were on the subject of Porn, I used to really like Doug Winger's art but ever since he went to this weird focus of Chicks with Dicks it's lost the appeal.
> 
> Anyone know why he went all Shemale crazy? Did he just like figure out he is gay or somehting?



All his stuff was freaky to me. Creep eyes even if the proportions were right. His art actually scared me a little.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> All his stuff was freaky to me. Creep eyes even if the proportions were right. His art actually scared me a little.



Lol I stumbled on it way back when it was more Hetero and since then it's like its all about the cocks


----------



## Riptor (Apr 1, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol I stumbled on it way back when it was more Hetero and since then it's like its all about the cocks



Yeah, lately it feels like finding porn with a healthy amount of females is a fetish itself. Especially the way some people act about it. I dunno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Yeah, lately it feels like finding porn with a healthy amount of females is a fetish itself. Especially the way some people act about it. I dunno, maybe it's just me.



No i hear you, I primarily focus on females when i draw porn, but buyers and fans like the males too, so to keep my skills rounded i draw both. 

I specialize in pinup females tho


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Yeah, lately it feels like finding porn with a healthy amount of females is a fetish itself. Especially the way some people act about it. I dunno, maybe it's just me.


 
Your considered weird if you like boobs here man lol, infact I don't even think I should exist here :O


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your considered weird if you like boobs here man lol, infact I don't even think I should exist here :O



I'm more of an eye person. A good set of eyes will draw me in.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm more of an eye person. A good set of eyes will draw me in.


gee, I didn't notice...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

porn is good in all forms as long as # of Females > # of Males


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> porn is good in all forms as long as # of Females > # of Males


 
This is what I live by, only >= in some cases


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> This is what I live by


 I know.  As a straight guy its kinda hard to find good furry porn


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know. As a straight guy its kinda hard to find good furry porn


 
Exactly, I think _this_ is the reason why the fandom supposedly turns people gay.  People quickly realize that's their only option.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Exactly, I think _this_ is the reason why the fandom supposedly turns people gay. People quickly realize that's their only option.


 im not turnin gay >.>   Ive learned if you _pretend _to be gay or bi IRL though girls like you more ^-^    

and besides! i still have all my hentai!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your considered weird if you like boobs here man lol, infact I don't even think I should exist here :O



fffffffffffff

FEMALE SCALIES DON'T HAVE BOOBS

-lolrage-


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not turnin gay >.> Ive learned if you _pretend _to be gay or bi IRL though girls like you more ^-^
> 
> and besides! i still have all my hentai!


 
Hmm I should try that, I do act gay sometimes in a joking manner, me and my friend have 'kissed' with our hands between our mouths so it looks like were making out just for the lolz. Still, I don't seem to hit it off too well with the ladies, or maybe it's just because I don't really go out there and ask anyone out..... I'm still waiting for that magical hot chick to come ask me .  Also I figure I'll have plenty of time in college to persue girls when I don't have to worry about my parents hovering over my shoulder.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Speaking about catering to what the spouse wants. She's always antsy for me after watching True Blood on Showtime.



Maybe shes into blood play? Aka biting each other... 

they say that people who get off to vampires are closet S&M sympathizers.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hmm I should try that, I do act gay sometimes in a joking manner, me and my friend have 'kissed' with our hands between our mouths so it looks like were making out just for the lolz. Still, I don't seem to hit it off too well with the ladies, or maybe it's just because I don't really go out there and ask anyone out..... I'm still waiting for that magical hot chick to come ask me . Also I figure I'll have plenty of time in college to persue girls when I don't have to worry about my parents hovering over my shoulder.


that sounds really weird that your friend would do that 0_o....... as for hitting it off well... just be nice when you think you should and be an asshole every once in a while. most girls where i am like being treated like shit.... i dont get it very much but they like it :/

and the magical girl wont just come up.... you have to find her!

and oh noes! IVE BEEN SIGGED! 0_0


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm more of an eye person. A good set of eyes will draw me in.


I have to trust someone without question before we go any further...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Exactly, I think _this_ is the reason why the fandom supposedly turns people gay.  People quickly realize that's their only option.



No. It's because here a lot of things are accepted. You aren't bullied because you're gay (unless we feel like some lulz).



Usarise said:


> im not turnin gay >.>   Ive learned if you _pretend _to be gay or bi IRL though girls like you more ^-^
> 
> and besides! i still have all my hentai!



It starts with the pretending.

But then...

*BAM.*

You're bi.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It starts with the pretending.
> 
> But then...
> 
> ...


 0_0 oh noes!   but i dont want a dick up my ass!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 oh noes!   but i dont want a dick up my ass!



You're a sub?


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 oh noes!   but i dont want a dick up my ass!



You could have a dick up someone else's.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> You could have a dick up someone else's.



Yeah, but based on his response, it sounds as it he's a sub.

raperaperaperape I have absolutely no idea what could happen :V .


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a sub?


...im assuming that means submissive? 
 No not rly :/   but you cant dominate ALL the time though....



Browder said:


> You could have a dick up someone else's.


 like i said ^  you cant dominate ALL the time....


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...im assuming that means submissive?
> No not rly :/   but you cant dominate ALL the time though....
> 
> 
> like i said ^  you cant dominate ALL the time....



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...


 
Uh-oh...
It's about to get ugly up in hur.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Uh-oh...
> It's about to get ugly up in hur.


 it already was >.>   atra is pretty nasty lookin'...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Uh-oh...
> It's about to get ugly up in hur.



I have no idea why you would think that...



Usarise said:


> it already was >.>   atra is pretty nasty  lookin'...



So did you get those warts removed yet?

Your mother told me about them.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a sub?


...I am...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...I am...



I knew this, kitteh.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have no idea why you would think that...


 
Maybe because your avatar is holding a fireball, I don't know...
That typically gives a bad vibe.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

love it ... tolerate it ...

whats the difference ?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So did you get those warts removed yet?
> 
> Your mother told me about them.


how did she tell you? she's dead thanks.



WillowWulf said:


> ...I am...


 we know ^-^


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how did she tell you? she's dead thanks.
> 
> 
> we know ^-^



She saw you looking down at them in the bathroom the other day.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> love it ... tolerate it ...
> 
> whats the difference ?


 
Love it: "OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!"

Tolerate it: "..."


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Love it: "OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!"
> 
> Tolerate it: "..."


 
correction ...

Love it: "OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!"
tolerate it : "..." ("OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!")


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> correction ...
> 
> Love it: "OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!"
> tolerate it : "..." ("OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!")


 wanna yiff?


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wanna yiff?


 


... (yayayayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffffffffffff ! :3)


lol


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wanna yiff?



First you pretend...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> correction ...
> 
> Love it: "OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!"
> tolerate it : "..." ("OMG! Yiffyiffyiffyiffyiffyiff!")



I'm neither of those two, but I don't hate it. What am I then? :/


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm neither of those two, but I don't hate it. What am I then? :/


 

Elmo


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> Elmo


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> First you pretend...


 i cant joke now? ;^;


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


 
DAMN ... 
OKAY MEN
YOU WIN ...



Usarise said:


> i cant joke now? ;^;


 

no ( no yiff ? awwww D: )


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> Elmo



...but I don't want to be a children's TV character.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> no ( no yiff ? awwww D: )


 0_0  yiff is a joke and only fags rly do it. >.>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i cant joke now? ;^;



Joke all you want.

Just know that soon...

It won't be a joke.



Gem145 said:


> DAMN ...
> OKAY MEN
> YOU WIN ...
> 
> ...



Heh.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 yiff is a joke and only fags rly do it. >.>


 
yiff is not a joke ... is a word ...
and no ... im just "tolerating" furry porn



Tommy said:


> ...but I don't want to be a children's TV character.


 
LOVE IT OR HATE IT ... <w<


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Joke all you want.
> 
> Just know that soon...
> 
> It won't be a joke.


 0___________0    nOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOOooOoOOoOoOoo!!!!1!!!!!111!!!!

*goes to look at straight porn*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0___________0    nOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOOooOoOOoOoOoo!!!!1!!!!!111!!!!
> 
> *goes to look at straight porn*



Heh heh.

He thinks that will help.

There is only one way to stop it, if it's not already too late.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0___________0 nOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOOooOoOOoOoOoo!!!!1!!!!!111!!!!
> 
> *goes to look at straight porn*


 

do it  =3


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.


 

attempt to laugh ...

FAIL


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> He thinks that will help.
> 
> There is only one way to stop it, if it's not already too late.


....then what do i dooooo~~~???



Gem145 said:


> do it =3


 i am!!!!!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i am!!!!!


 

you are awesome <w<


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> attempt to laugh ...
> 
> FAIL



You tried to laugh?



Usarise said:


> ....then what do i dooooo~~~???
> 
> 
> i am!!!!!



The only way to stop it, if it's not too late, is to quit the forum.

But it's too late for that, even.

You're addicted.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only way to stop it, if it's not too late, is to quit the forum.
> 
> But it's too late for that, even.
> 
> You're addicted.


...how does quitting FAF make me straight...?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...how does quitting FAF make me straight...?


I thought you were already straight.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You tried to laugh?


 

NO .... cuz im failing at it 


you fail too ... thats make me feel uncomfortable ... 
bad laugh is lol 


but you make me sad 
in a different level


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I thought you were already straight.


 i am...... STOP TWISTING MAH WERDZ! >:V


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i am...... STOP TWISTING MAH WERDZ! >:V


 

lol ... he does


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> NO .... cuz im failing at it
> 
> 
> you fail too ... thats make me feel uncomfortable ...
> ...



Sad, yet glad.

Sad about the world.

Glad that the loneliness isn't so bad anymore.

Also, I wasn't laughing.

That was a chuckle.



Usarise said:


> i am...... STOP TWISTING MAH WERDZ! >:V





Usarise said:


> ...how does quitting FAF *make me  straight*...?



Your own words.

Maybe it's already too late.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your own words.
> 
> Maybe it's already too late.


;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ;^;



You're becoming more submissive.



Go get me a bottle of water.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sad about the world.
> 
> Glad that the loneliness isn't so bad anymore.
> 
> ...


 

well ... ehm  im not sad anymore 

your words are a little boring ... so im just going to call a friend and ask her if i can go to her comfortable house 
see ? your words make me wants some companie ....

chuckle is laugh for sub guys ...

ho ho ho o:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're becoming more submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get me a bottle of water.


 no im not!   im making a complex joke and when willow enters it will be hillarious! 

FUCK NO!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> chuckle is laugh for sub guys ...
> 
> ho ho ho o:



What's that? I didn't hear you.

You should speak up.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no im not!   im making a complex joke and when willow enters it will be hillarious!
> 
> FUCK NO!



Heh.

The first stage of becoming bi is upon you.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> The first stage of becoming bi is upon you.


 NoOoOoOoOOooOoo~~~~!!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NoOoOoOoOOooOoo~~~~!!!!



Get me a bottle of water.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Get me a bottle of water.


 please refer to prev. post. ^-^


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please refer to prev. post. ^-^



*}:V*



Get.

Me.

A bottle.

Of water.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *}:V*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

Get. 

Me.

Some. 

Coke.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i am...... STOP TWISTING MAH WERDZ!  >:V





Usarise said:


> no im not!   im making a complex joke and when willow enters it will be hillarious!
> 
> FUCK NO!






Usarise said:


> No.
> 
> Get.
> 
> ...



You've progressed to the third stage.

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You've progressed to the third stage.
> 
> It's only a matter of time.


;^;


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You've progressed to the third stage.
> 
> It's only a matter of time.



Improved grammar means encroaching gayness?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ;^;



Bottled water.

Now.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Improved grammar means encroaching gayness?



Nope. It's how he said it, not how he spelled it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bottled water.
> 
> Now.


 Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope. It's how he said it, not how he spelled it.



So politeness and lack of yelling=teh gay? This definition seems flawed. The gay people I know are LOUD.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Improved grammar means encroaching gayness?





Usarise said:


> ;^;



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


In stage four?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> So politeness and lack of yelling=teh gay? This definition seems flawed. The gay people I know are LOUD.



Not that either.

You must not know the five stages.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Go fuck yourself.


 
Oh god he's progressing faster than we throught, he already wants to watch you fuck yourself


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh god he's progressing faster than we throught, he already wants to watch you fuck yourself


.............................................. 



atrakaj said:


> Not that either.
> 
> You must not know the five stages.


 idk what the 5 stages are too.....


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not that either.
> 
> You must not know the five stages.



Can't say I do. I went straight to smashing things.

I say we give him a few more months.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ..............................................
> 
> 
> idk what the 5 stages are too.....



Water.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Water.


 still no~ :3

and your quite obsessed with water......


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> still no~ :3
> 
> and your quite obsessed with water......



It's the principle of it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's the principle of it.


 shouldnt the principal be at school? 

and WHERE THE FUCK IS MY COKE?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> fffffffffffff
> 
> FEMALE SCALIES DON'T HAVE BOOBS
> 
> -lolrage-


 
Lol I know so I don't tend to dig scalie chicks, I need those cushions of support <3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> shouldnt the principal be at school?
> 
> and WHERE THE FUCK IS MY COKE?!



You have trouble with words.

Also, I bought you a coke.

And then poured it onto the ground.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have trouble with words.
> 
> Also, I bought you a coke.
> 
> And then poured it onto the ground.


 ....-_-#  get me another one.

*drinks water*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have trouble with words.
> 
> Also, I bought you a coke.
> 
> And then poured it onto the ground.


 
and then I called a Chinese restaurant for some Chinese chicken but they call me a racist ;_;


[yt]97CPqRLlumk[/yt]


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....-_-#  get me another one.
> 
> *drinks water*



Excellent.

My plan worked perfectly.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Excellent.
> 
> My plan worked perfectly.


 
So drinking water makes you gay?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> and then I called a Chinese restaurant for some Chinese chicken but they call me a racist ;_;
> 
> 
> [yt]97CPqRLlumk[/yt]


i lol'd.  HARD.



atrakaj said:


> Excellent.
> 
> My plan worked perfectly.


 WHAT PLAN!? 0_o


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> So drinking water makes you gay?



Of course not.



Usarise said:


> i lol'd.  HARD.
> 
> 
> WHAT PLAN!? 0_o



It's a bit too soon for you to become bi, unless you're really that  weak-willed.

I just wanted you to drink something healthier than coke.



Usarise said:


> *drinks water*



Also, I made you cry.

That was fun.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i lol'd. HARD.


 
The man on the phone call me racist when I call him charlie but his first reaction was that he doesn't sell dogs when I first spoke to him D:

that has to be my favorite part right there xD


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Of course not.
> 
> That was fun.


 
I enjoyed watching that as well.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....0_0  BUT I LIKE COKE! >:V

....and when did i cry? ;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ;^;





Usarise said:


> ;^;





Usarise said:


> ....0_0  BUT I LIKE COKE! >:V
> 
> ....and when did i cry? ;^;



That makes three times.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That makes three times.



;^;


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Welcome aboard the FAF train 8)


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Perhaps we should try and save this one Atra, for science of course. (in reference to Usarise)


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Saved that image :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Perhaps we should try and save this one Atra, for science of course



Okay, for science.

Really, the only way to stop becoming bi is to pretty much quit the forum.

Or at least become one of those people with a .01 post count per day.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Welcome aboard the FAF train 8)


 
That doesn't look safe at all D:


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Okay, for science.
> 
> Really, the only way to stop becoming bi is to pretty much quit the forum.
> 
> Or at least become one of those people with a .01 post count per day.



Heh. I have succeeded in this and I'm a regular here.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Okay, for science.
> 
> Really, the only way to stop becoming bi is to pretty much quit the forum.
> 
> Or at least become one of those people with a .01 post count per day.


why is this forum so bad...?
posting on furry forum DOESNT make u gay!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Heh. I have succeeded in this and I'm a regular here.



So you think.

You're still new, so you won't see the effects yet.



Usarise said:


> why is this forum so bad...?
> posting on furry forum DOESNT make u gay!



Usually it doesn't.

Just bi.

It's because it's so accepting of gayness.

IRL, most people are always afraid of seeming even a bit gay, because of stereotypes and the way people will treat them.

People on here don't really give a shit.

I know this from experience, because I'm pretty sure I'm becoming bi.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Usually it doesn't.
> 
> Just bi.
> 
> ...



^ This. which reminds me, my post per day is getting a liiiiiiiiiiiiiitttle too high. I'm still new though so i should be alright.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Usually it doesn't.
> 
> Just bi.
> 
> ...


i still dun wanna be bi >.>

 thats not really how it works anymore... IRL people think gays are cool now....and a lot of guys will act that way to be different.

oh noes~ atra is fag!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i still dun wanna be bi >.>
> 
> thats not really how it works anymore... IRL people think gays are cool now....and a lot of guys will act that way to be different.
> 
> *oh noes~ atra is fag!*



hahahaha. aw man, gotta go drive home. be back in an hour or so, which means this thread will either be locked or epic.... it is in your hands now.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i still dun wanna be bi >.>
> 
> thats not really how it works anymore... IRL people think gays are cool now....and a lot of guys will act that way to be different.
> 
> oh noes~ atra is fag!



You wish I was.

But either way, trying living in redneck central and saying that.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You wish I was.
> 
> But either way, trying living in redneck central and saying that.


 i dont wanna be >.>  guys are good friends but not in bed.

meh i live in NJ.... its pretty rural


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you think.
> 
> You're still new, so you won't see the effects yet.
> 
> ...


 
This is the first explanation that really makes sense

Wanna become bi together


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> This is the first explanation that really makes sense
> 
> Wanna become bi together


lets stop talking about fags and watch chuck norris fight off a bear.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2XUgE6g7XU&feature=related

/ontopic so i dont get in trouble >.>
furry porn is a'ight


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont wanna be >.>  guys are good friends but not in bed.
> 
> meh i live in NJ.... its pretty rural



I doubt I would want to have sex with guys, either way.

The most I would do would probably be to cuddle.



garoose said:


> This is the first explanation that really makes sense
> 
> Wanna become bi together



Heh.

It's a bit soon for you.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont wanna be >.>  guys are good friends but not in bed.
> 
> meh i live in NJ.... its pretty rural



ARE YOU LIKE THE PEOPLE ON JERSEY SHORE? DO YOU KNOW SNOOKI???


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I doubt I would want to have sex with guys, either way.
> 
> The most I would do would probably be to cuddle.


 good ^-^  2 guys in bed = weird
i dont think id mind cuddling though 



HarleyParanoia said:


> ARE YOU LIKE THE PEOPLE ON JERSEY SHORE? DO YOU KNOW SNOOKI???


 I DONT WATCH THAT SHOW SO IDK!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> good ^-^  2 guys in bed = weird
> *i dont think id mind cuddling though
> *
> 
> I DONT WATCH THAT SHOW SO IDK!



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.

The final stage.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...


bawwwwwwwwww im not gay!!!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> bawwwwwwwwww im not gay!!!!!



Who said anything about being gay?


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Who said anything about being gay?


 
It's not gay to just mess around

right?










RIGHT?!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> It's not gay to just mess around
> 
> right?
> 
> ...



I was thinking, and have said several times, of bi.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> It's not gay to just mess around
> 
> right?
> 
> ...


yes. it is.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> It's not gay to just mess around
> 
> right?
> 
> ...





Usarise said:


> yes. it is.





Usarise said:


> good ^-^  2 guys in bed = weird
> i dont think id mind cuddling though
> 
> 
> I DONT WATCH THAT SHOW SO IDK!



By your own definition, you're gay.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Apr 1, 2010)

My fap folder has over 2000 yiff related pictures


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WeArePossessed said:


> My fap folder has over 2000 yiff related pictures



But how many total?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I DONT WATCH THAT SHOW SO IDK!



HAVE YOU MET SNOOKI?



atrakaj said:


> Who said anything about being gay?



sure smells like a freudian slip.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> By your own definition, you're gay.


DAMN YOU LOGIC!!!!!   ...does not apply to me! 



WeArePossessed said:


> My fap folder has over 2000 yiff related pictures


 0_0 eww....  why do u have them all saved in a folder?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 1, 2010)

I DEMAND SOMEONE TO DERAIL THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HAVE YOU MET SNOOKI?
> 
> 
> 
> sure smells like a freudian slip.



Possibly.



Usarise said:


> DAMN YOU LOGIC!!!!!   ...does not apply to me!
> 
> 
> 0_0 eww....  why do u have them all saved in a folder?



You're living in a dream world if you think logic doesn't apply to you.

Logic doesn't apply to me.

Because no one is logical.



OTaintedLoveO said:


> I DEMAND SOMEONE TO DERAIL THIS THREAD!!!



It's already about yiff.

Why would we derail it?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HAVE YOU MET SNOOKI?


YES I WAS THE GUY SHE MADE OUT WITH.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YES I WAS THE GUY SHE MADE OUT WITH.



hello my name is insecure bisexual.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 1, 2010)

It's already about yiff.

Why would we derail it?[/QUOTE]

no no. make it NOT as yiff


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hello my name is insecure bisexual.


 but i was making a joke about the tv show...... damnit wikipedia mustve been wrong then >.>


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's that? I didn't hear you.
> 
> You should speak up.


 

i cant speak up 

its a forum 

youre reading ... not hearing me ...
you should know it ... unless that you are trying to make me commite a mistake ...



THATS IMPOSSIBLE , MY FRIEND :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hello my name is usarise.



Fix'd for what you were referring to.



OTaintedLoveO said:


> no no. make it NOT as yiff



...

I seriously doubt people would understand the quantum physics involved in time.



Usarise said:


> but i was making a joke about the tv show...... damnit wikipedia mustve been wrong then >.>



Wikipedia.

Heh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> i cant speak up
> 
> its a forum
> 
> ...





> youre





> commite



There's no such thing as impossible.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread is still alive?

Anyway, it's okay stuff.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There's no such thing as impossible.


 


IMPOSSIBLE MAH FRIEND !


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There's no such thing as impossible.


 grammer nazi....


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> I DEMAND SOMEONE TO DERAIL THIS THREAD!!!


*derailing* HEY WHO WANTS TO TALK ABOUT CAKE?! 
Or Willow...:3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *derailing* HEY WHO WANTS TO TALK ABOUT CAKE?!
> Or Willow...:3



I HATE CAKE.

But please put me inside a giant one anyway. That's like, totally hot and stuff.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *derailing* HEY WHO WANTS TO RAPE ME!
> Or Willow...:3


 fix'd for what were gunna do.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I HATE CAKE.
> 
> But please put me inside a giant one anyway. That's like, totally hot and stuff.



Literally.



Usarise said:


> fix'd for what were gunna do.



AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

You just called yourself gay/bi again.



WillowWulf said:


> *derailing* HEY WHO WANTS TO TALK ABOUT CAKE?!
> Or Willow...:3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You just called yourself gay/bi again.


 BUT SHES A GIRL! ;^:  me no understand interwebs


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I HATE CAKE.
> 
> But please put me inside a giant one anyway. That's like, totally hot and stuff.


 
Make sure you cook it _first_


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BUT SHES A GIRL! ;^:  me no understand interwebs



Yeah, but *Willow *is male.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, but *Willow *is male.


 But im talking about the girl behind the computer >.>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But im talking about the girl behind the computer >.>



You still called yourself bi.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BUT SHES A GIRL! ;^:  me no understand interwebs





atrakaj said:


> Yeah, but *Willow *is male.


Huh?


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But im talking about the girl behind the computer >.>



Or you could be slipping a Freud. We choose the latter.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> But im talking about the girl behind the computer >.>


Ja...what about me?


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, but *Willow *is male.


 
Why is this distinction brought up in every single thread?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Huh?



Your fursona, Willow.

You have told us several times that he's a male, correct?

I know you meant yourself, just go with it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You still called yourself bi.


I DONT GET IT.  



Browder said:


> Or you could be slipping a Freud. We choose the latter.


 wtf is a Freud? 0_0


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Huh?



You versus your fursona. We're quibbling with your user name.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ja...what about me?


 

you like shota ? wow ! =3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Why is this distinction brought up in every single thread?



Because I can.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wtf is a Freud? 0_0



As in Sigmund. You just lose a Freudian slip which I turned around into a stupid expression.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> As in Sigmund. You just lose a Freudian slip which I turned around into a stupid expression.


 ....stupid joke is stupid.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 1, 2010)

It generally depends on the material involved.  There is a ton of material, but only a few diamonds in the rough.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because I can.


 
Now that's the can-do atitude!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> It generally depends on the material involved.  There is a ton of material, but only a few diamonds in the rough.



Aladdin...



garoose said:


> Now that's the can-do atitude!



Sure.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because I do the can-can in a frilly gay outfit.



Fix'd.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your fursona, Willow.
> 
> You have told us several times that he's a male, correct?
> 
> I know you meant yourself, just go with it.


Willow's male yea..he's almost a carbon copy of me only a dude...



Browder said:


> You versus your fursona. We're quibbling with your user name.


*sighs* Why is it such a debate, damn...Willow's a dude, I'm a chick, if you're addressing Willow..I get it...you're addressing the creator...



Gem145 said:


> you like shota ? wow ! =3


If you mean as in the fetish...it's a resounding no...

Damn guys...read my info sheet...I explained the shota thing and why Willow's a dude...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fix'd.



I would do it for the lulz.

While singing the "I Feel Pretty" song.


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Aladdin...


 
Oh baby, Iago porn

HOT



atrakaj said:


> I've done it for the lulz.
> 
> While singing the "I Feel Pretty" song.


 
fix'd


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If you mean as in the fetish...it's a resounding no...
> 
> Damn guys...read my info sheet...I explained the shota thing and why Willow's a dude...


furries cant read.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I would do it for the lulz.



You're an inspiration to us all. Just please, shave your legs before you get into that dress thing.



garoose said:


> Oh baby, Iago porn
> 
> HOT



I imagined that voice

Saying sexy things

And I died a little inside


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh baby, Iago porn
> 
> HOT
> 
> ...



Almost.

My English teacher backed out when I called her bluff.



BlueberriHusky said:


> You're an inspiration to us all. Just please, shave your legs before you get into that dress thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, my leg hairs are light brown and not that thick.

You wouldn't even notice them from a distance.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> good ^-^  2 guys in bed = weird
> i dont think id mind cuddling though



Awwww

Seriously, try it, you obviously want to.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, my leg hairs are light brown and not that thick.
> 
> You wouldn't even notice them from a distance.



You assume I'd be at a distance when you're in a dress.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You assume I'd be at a distance when you're in a dress.



Heh.

You assume I'd still have the dress on when you're that close.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Awwww
> 
> Seriously, try it, you obviously want to.


 ... but i do that with my gf... >.>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ... but i do that with my gf... >.>



Is your gf a guy?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furries cant read.


You better learn to then...


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Almost.
> 
> My English teacher backed out when I called her bluff.


 
Wait, what?  That's kind of funny because one of the english teachers at my school was just acused of fraternizing with a student and was fired.  Her name is the punchline of many-a-joke now xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Wait, what?  That's kind of funny because one of the english teachers at my school was just acused of fraternizing with a student and was fired.  Her name is the punchline of many-a-joke now xD



12th grade English.

I was being sarcastic in class.

She threatened to make me sing the "I Feel Pretty" song in front of the entire class.

I told her if she would print off the lyrics and give a couple of minutes to learn them, I would do it.

She could tell I was serious, and that I would enjoy it.

She backed down.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> You assume I'd still have the dress on when you're that close.



You win this round.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is your gf a guy?


no! >:V      thats what the "g" was for!



WillowWulf said:


> You better learn to then...


 but im not a furry.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn guys...read my info sheet...I explained the shota thing and why Willow's a dude...


 
hehe .

NO  :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no! >:V      thats what the "g" was for!
> 
> 
> but im not a furry.



'g' can also be for 'guy'.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no! >:V      thats what the "g" was for!
> 
> 
> but im not a furry.



That's the point.

Cuddling with a guy would be different than cuddling with a girl.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but im not a furry.


Then read it to the furries..


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 12th grade English.
> 
> I was being sarcastic in class.
> 
> ...


 
Lol nice, I already know most of the words

I feel pretty, oh so pretty
I feel pretty, and witty, and gayyyyy
and I pity
any girl who is not me todayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's the point.
> 
> Cuddling with a guy would be different than cuddling with a girl.


ahhhh i get it.... sorta... 



WillowWulf said:


> Then read it to the furries..


 but theyre weird!


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's the point.
> 
> Cuddling with a guy would be different than cuddling with a girl.


 
But spooning can work both ways


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's the point.
> 
> Cuddling with a guy would be different than cuddling with a girl.


 Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> hehe .
> 
> NO  :3


*sits in corner*
...I hate men...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> ...I hate men...



More for me? :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> hehe .
> 
> NO  :3



Imitation.

People tend to imitate those that they admire.



Nylak said:


> Truer words were never spoken.



So there can only be one thing that is 100% true?

Or nothing can be 100% true...



WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> ...I hate men...



*shrug* It's not just the men that don't read it.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So there can only be one thing that is 100% true?
> 
> Or nothing can be 100% true...


 
Let's go with the second one.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Truer words were never spoken.





WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> ...I hate men...





Nylak said:


> Let's go with the second one.



Naturally.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

so.... who wants to talk about furry porn?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so.... who wants to talk about furry porn?



Your avatar begs for cock vore.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar begs for cock vore.


 eww.... >.>
speaking of my avi... i keep trying to change it but IT WONT WORK! ;^:


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar begs for cock vore.



I always thought it needed a megaphone, but I guess that works too.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar begs for cock vore.


 ...Don't have a cock, and that still made me wince.

Ow.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so.... who wants to talk about furry porn?



You do.

Here you go.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eww.... >.>
> speaking of my avi... i keep trying to change it but IT WONT WORK! ;^:



Just throwing this out there, are you sure you're selecting to change your avatar and not your profile pic?

If so, then you're just destined to make that face forever. Didn't your mother ever warn you?

EDIT: Seems you got it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your avatar begs for cock vore.



...why. Why that?


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like when people change their avis :\ For some reason I usually only ever look at peoples avatars when reading their posts and never notice the name, so when they change it I'm like "oh its some new guy"


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I always thought it needed a megaphone, but I guess that works too.


 why would it need a megaphone?   its loud enough! :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why would it need a megaphone?   its loud enough! :3



Now it just looks like it's being violated outside the cropped portion. :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

What is this, I don't even :/


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't like when people change their avis :\ For some reason I usually only ever look at peoples avatars when reading their posts and never notice the name, so when they change it I'm like "oh its some new guy"



BRB changing avatar. :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> BRB changing avatar. :3


 lolz.  now im prob gunna wonder "whered browder go?"


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lolz. now im prob gunna wonder "whered browder go?"


 
nah his new one is similar enough that my brain's still making the connection


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm back! Ok, so I missed Usarise turning bi and cock vore? ....... damn that hurts to think about...


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm back! Ok, so I missed Usarise turning bi and cock vore? ....... damn that hurts to think about...


 ....WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm back! Ok, so I missed Usarise turning bi and cock vore? ....... damn that hurts to think about...





Usarise said:


> ....WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?



A reality check.

Want one?


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm back! Ok, so I missed Usarise turning bi and cock vore? ....... damn that hurts to think about...





Usarise said:


> ....WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?



As you can see he's in denial. Also I got a new avatar but I doubt you care about that.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> As you can see he's in denial. Also I got a new avatar but I doubt you care about that.


 0_0  I AM NOT!

and i got a new avi too.... but no1 cares i bet >.>


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 I AM NOT!
> 
> and i got a new avi too.... but no1 cares i bet >.>


 It's still cock vore.  Just a new specie.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?



I'm just teasing.



Browder said:


> As you can see he's in denial. Also I got a new avatar but I doubt you care about that.



haha nice new avatar


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0  I AM NOT!
> 
> and i got a new avi too.... but no1 cares i bet >.>



you got rid of your sig. too


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's still cock vore. Just a new specie.


.... so any time it has a big mouth its cock vore...? -_-   i need to shut it then.... >.> 



FoxBody said:


> I'm just teasing.
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice new avatar


 lol same here ^-^

and thx! ....everyone else made cock jokes -_-


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> you got rid of your sig. too


 yeah.... it wasnt really special anyway   just a pic i made into a sithoute (idk how to spell it)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... so any time it has a big mouth its cock vore...? -_-   i need to shut it then.... >.>
> 
> 
> lol same here ^-^
> ...



I haven't.





Yet.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... so any time it has a big mouth its cock vore...? -_-   i need to shut it then.... >.>
> 
> 
> lol same here ^-^
> ...




your on fur affinity, would you expect anything less than cock jokes?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> your on fur affinity, would you expect anything less than cock jokes?


 no not rly >.>


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah.... it wasnt really special anyway   just a pic i made into a sithoute (idk how to spell it)



I have no idea what you're even trying to spell. Silhouette maybe?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 1, 2010)

yiff ftw


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have no idea what you're even trying to spell. Silhouette maybe?


 yes thats the word!    idk how to spell like i said.... i cant even say that word correctly.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes thats the word!    idk how to spell like i said.... i cant even say that word correctly.



lol! get google chrome or firefox, it will save you from the grammar Nazis.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes thats the word!    idk how to spell like i said.... i cant even say that word correctly.



Sil-oo-ETTE. It's french by origin.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> lol! get google chrome or firefox, it will save you from the grammar Nazis.



No.

It won't.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> lol! get google chrome or firefox, it will save you from the grammar Nazis.


 noooooo~  i dont wanna..... firefox is slow on my laptop and so is chrome!


----------



## garoose (Apr 1, 2010)

I just google any words I'm not sure how to spell


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No.
> 
> It won't.



Well not with you mien Fuhrer. It's like throwing on water wingies in the middle of the perfect storm....


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> noooooo~  i dont wanna..... firefox is slow on my laptop and so is chrome!



Odd... you should be getting the opposite effect...  MOAR POWER!!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Odd... you should be getting the opposite effect... MOAR POWER!!


MOAR INTERNET EXPLORER!  thats whats fastest on it oddly.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Furfag porn's okay, as long as it's done well...


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Naturally.


 

DEJA DE ALTERAR LA REALIDAD , MALDITA SEA !

=~=


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> MOAR INTERNET EXPLORER!  thats whats fastest on it oddly.


My Internet Explorer is stupid..MOZILLA FTW


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My Internet Explorer is stupid..MOZILLA FTW



*high paw*!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *high paw*!


 

*sits in a corner* damn >o<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

I still prefer Google Chrome, it goes lightning fast although I feel ashamed that I turned down the "official furry web-browser".


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "official furry web-browser".


 

huh ? there is one ?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> huh ? there is one ?



Fire FOX

Nuff said.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I still prefer Google Chrome, it goes lightning fast although I feel ashamed that I turned down the "official furry web-browser".



hahaha im just waiting for chrome to catch up with its plug ins


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fire FOX
> 
> Nuff said.



more like fireCOCKS

amirite?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> more like fireCOCKS
> 
> amirite?



Oh gosh, fox and cocks stuck out too much. Off to ychan


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh gosh, fox and cocks stuck out too much. Off to ychan



paws.ru = fchan > ychan

paws.ru being equal to fchan because paws.ru posts DNP material.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> paws.ru = fchan > ychan
> 
> paws.ru being equal to fchan because paws.ru posts DNP material.



Naw I love ychan a heck of a lot more than fchan.

Never heard of this paws.ru, I'm off to it now ^_^


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Naw I love ychan a heck of a lot more than fchan.
> 
> Never heard of this paws.ru, I'm off to it now ^_^



ychan also rocks some DNP too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ychan also rocks some DNP too.



DNP? Do I want to know? Of course I do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

i browsed through this and only saw FOX and COCKS

I think i died a little


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> DNP? Do I want to know? Of course I do.



Do Not Post. as in, paysite material or artists that don't want their porn posted. fChan has a fucking book of DNP artists, but paws.ru and ychan are a lot more lax on that.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fire FOX
> 
> Nuff said.


 

the furrie in Fire Fox 

IS A LIE !


also the cakes too ... 

IS A LIE


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

But I want ze cake v_v


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *high paw*!


all right! :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 2, 2010)

[yt]PxymwN7nYQQ[/yt]

o3o


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> all right! :3


 

ToT


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> ToT


Whaaat? D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Whaaat? D:


 
Is that code name for lets have sex behind the dumpster over there?


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is that code name for lets have sex behind the dumpster over there?


 

<-<

you must yiff with chinese spongebob , dude <.<


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> <-<
> 
> you must yiff with chinese spongebob , dude <.<



O_O.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> <-<
> 
> you must yiff with chinese spongebob , dude <.<


 
I have sex, yiff is what furfags do and that word is retarded :V
Also wouldn't that be a creepy way to masturbate @.@


Tommy said:


> O_O.


 pretty much my reaction x3


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have sex, yiff is what furfags do and that word is retarded :V
> Also wouldn't that be a creepy way to masturbate @.@
> 
> pretty much my reaction x3


 

lol 


DO IT 

or else you will make DINNER for Ganondorf


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> DO IT
> ...



Once again, O_O.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Once again, O_O.


 

please ... go and watch some "youtube poops" <-<


educate yourself <-<


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> please ... go and watch some "youtube poops" <-<
> 
> 
> educate yourself <-<


MAH BOI!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> MAH BOI!


:3


YES ! :3

i will make your face the greatest in coraDIE 
:3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> all right! :3



:3


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> please ... go and watch some "youtube poops" <-<
> 
> 
> educate yourself <-<



Did you mention YTP? I happen to be the local authority of those :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> please ... go and watch some "youtube poops" <-<
> 
> 
> educate yourself <-<



MAH BOI!  This -spaghetti- is what all true warriors strive for.

Come back when you're mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm richer!

mmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

You must die!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

I rather watch my "90 mins of co-ed tits" DVD thnx


----------



## Kaien (Apr 2, 2010)

I like it

and some of the references here make me lawl, especially that Gem145.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

I tolerate it and enjoy it to a point. some of is actualy good. Nothing like the real thing tho huh


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2010)

Yiff for the WIN !


----------



## TDK (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't really care too much for it, but I did get a porn pic of TDK made for laughs... does that count for anythin'?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> I don't really care too much for it, but I did get a porn pic of TDK made for laughs... does that count for anythin'?



counts for furry porn


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

guiz any 1 wan 2 draw pronz uf mai furzona?


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> MAH BOI! This -spaghetti- is what all true warriors strive for.
> 
> Come back when you're mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm richer!
> 
> ...


 


lol :3

delicious ! :3


----------



## Th0r (Apr 2, 2010)

youre all gonna hate me, but I dont like furry porn


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Th0r said:


> youre all gonna hate me, but I dont like furry porn


 

i dont hate you OwO


----------



## Liam (Apr 2, 2010)

Th0r said:


> youre all gonna hate me, but I dont like furry porn


No no.  We'd hate you if you went out describing every fetish out there and how you adore it and top off the list with one of the unspeakables, and try to argue that it's normal and acceptable.


----------



## blackpuma (Apr 2, 2010)

I enjoy it within reason, but I enjoy the clean art more. I see little originality within Furry erotica. It only serves its purpose in, well, personal happy times.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

It's very hard to find good furry porn.  A lot of it is of questionable quality, and it can take a long time to find the good stuff.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> It's very hard to find good furry porn.  A lot of it is of questionable quality, and it can take a long time to find the good stuff.


At which point I begin to question if it's worth my time. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

As long as an actual artist makes it(and not some kid with 7 year old looking kiddy art..but with dicks) And its not fucking cub shit or some other weird fetish.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> As long as an actual artist makes it(and not some kid with 7 year old looking kiddy art..but with dicks) And its not fucking cub shit or some other weird fetish.


Define "weird fetish" as opposed to a normal fetish.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Define "weird fetish" as opposed to a normal fetish.


 
Bondage, Master/Slave, Rough, Watching porn, Big/small Boobs, Big/small dick. Fem boys, fat, skinny. Actually fetishes

Weird; Vore, unbirthing, inflation, hyper, micro, Harley... 'fantasy fantasies'


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Bondage, Master/Slave, Rough, Watching porn, Big/small Boobs, Big/small dick. Fem boys, fat, skinny. Actually fetishes
> 
> Weird; Vore, unbirthing, inflation, hyper, micro, Harley... 'fantasy fantasies'


I..... almost passed for regularity. >.>


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Bondage, Master/Slave, Rough, Watching porn, Big/small Boobs, Big/small dick. Fem boys, fat, skinny. Actually fetishes
> 
> Weird; Vore, unbirthing, inflation, hyper, micro, Harley... 'fantasy fantasies'


 
Lol, as in HarleyParanaoia?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Lol, as in HarleyParanaoia?


I assume so, that's all that's preventing me from having "normal" fetishes. >.>


----------

